# Kean's Creepy Crawlers



## kean (Jan 5, 2008)

My Small Collection of T's..  

Costa Rican Zebra






Honduran Curly Hair






Asian Fawn 1






Asian Fawn 2






Chilean Rose Hair






Brazilian Fire Red






Brazilian Salmon Pink






Brazilian Red and White






Philippines Rust Orange






Philippines Rust Orange - Female (RIP)






Philippines Rust Orange - Male (RIP)


----------



## kean (Feb 1, 2008)

just wanna share my molting pics as well..  

Asian Fawn






Honduran Curly Hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 1, 2008)

nice pics i like the sequences


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice pictures.
The molting sequences are cool.


----------



## kean (Mar 11, 2008)

Some new additions and Updated pics as well..  

*My Current Collection..*  

Costa Rican Zebra - Adult Female






Honduran Curly Hair - Juvenile Female






Mexican Flame Knee - Juvenile Unsexed






Mexican Red Leg - Juvenile Unsexed






Mexican Pink - Juvenile Unsexed






Mexican Red Knee - Juvenile Unsexed






Asian Fawn - Juvenile Male 






Asian Fawn - Juvenile Female 






Philippines Rust Orange - Juvenile Female 






*My Girlfriend's Collection..* 

Honduran Curly Hair






Chaco Golden Knee


----------



## kean (Jan 6, 2009)

new pictures of my old pets..  

Adult Female A. Seemani






Juvie A. Hentzi






Sub-Adult Female B. Albopilosum






Sub-Adult Male B. Albopilosum






Sub-Adult Female B. Annitha






Sub-Adult Female B. Auratum






Sub-Adult Male B. Emilia






Sub-Adult Female B. Klaasi






Sub-Adult Male B. Smithi






Juvie B. Vagans 1






Juvie B. Vagans 2






Sub-Adult Male  G. Aureostriata


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice pics. How is that klaasi coming along?


----------



## kean (Jan 6, 2009)

doing well.. a bit skittish as of late.. might be up for an upcoming molt..


----------



## kean (Jan 27, 2009)

sharing new pics i took..  ;D





































 ;D ;D ;D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kean (Oct 7, 2009)

3 New Molts Last Night...   

A. Chalcodes





B.  Auratum





B. Vagans


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice Brachy Collection you have Goin. :drool:


----------



## kean (Jul 18, 2010)

2010 Pictures.. it's been quite a while..


----------



## kean (Mar 2, 2011)

oh them butts.. seeing them makes me itch.. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kean (Jun 12, 2013)

some new slings..













and the new Smithi pic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kean (Jun 26, 2013)

just made a new feeding video.. :wink:

direct link for comments >> http://youtu.be/gezaUk8ZLDs Thanks!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gezaUk8ZLDs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

video embed does not work..


----------



## kean (Jun 29, 2013)

more slings.. 



the Marshalli after molt.. already changing colors..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kean (Jul 7, 2013)

Caught my B. Albiceps preparing for a molt so I grabbed my cam and here it is..
Direct Link for Comments >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lccu3Jqs770
[video=youtube;lccu3Jqs770]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lccu3Jqs770[/video]

While I was taking a video of the Albiceps molting.. this little B. Verdezi molted too.. :biggrin:


pics of the B. Albiceps molting plus an Exuvium pic..


and rehoused my B. Smithi to her new enclosure.. with her custom hide and water dish i made..


----------



## kean (Jan 17, 2014)

Fresh from a Molt :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kean (Mar 2, 2014)

got a couple of them yesterday.. I'm excited to see them grow.. :biggrin:


----------



## kean (Mar 12, 2014)

March 05, 2014 - Male A. Musculosa Molted




March 09, 2014 - Female B. Albiceps Molted (Sub-Adult to Adult Female)




March 09, 2014 Female C. Fasciatum Molted


----------

